# do you love your name?



## HungryForCereal (Feb 16, 2016)

honestly though, i dont dislike or like my name. my name is kinda common. but id be happy with a one word name.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

My name isn't really found a lot at least where I live so I'm pleased with it.

Also it sounds pretty


----------



## mogyay (Feb 16, 2016)

absolutely not, i avoid telling anyone online unless i trust them enough because it's v bad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name, but I wish it wasn't so common for my age since the year I was born was the peak of kids being named Tyler. There's like usually 2+ Tylers per college class I'm in.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2016)

Tbh I love my name xD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I like my name, but I wish it wasn't so common for my age since the year I was born was the peak of kids being named Tyler. There's like usually 2+ Tylers per college class I'm in.



lol i actually like the name tyler. id be happy if it was my name tbh


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name (Rachel) but the meaning is a little weird.... it means: 


Lamb of God....


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name. It fits me well even if it's pretty common. Once, my gym class had 6 other Ashleys besides me. We had this meeting where all we said was "Hey Ashley. I'm Ashley! It's nice to meet you, Ashley" over and over. It was funny


----------



## toddishott (Feb 16, 2016)

I love my name. It fits me so well. Its Jessica. As common as people say it is I have barely met another Jessicas and I find that a little weird.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 16, 2016)

My name is Bogi, it is of nordic origin, and it means bow, and I like it quiet alot.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 16, 2016)

Eh, its not very common for Latinx, Usually it would be Maria but mine is Marie (shhh its a secret) so its nice.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 16, 2016)

It's ugly. I'd rather have Noelle.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I like my name. It fits me well even if it's pretty common. Once, my gym class had 6 other Ashleys besides me. We had this meeting where all we said was "Hey Ashley. I'm Ashley! It's nice to meet you, Ashley" over and over. It was funny



Sounds like an episode of _Recess_.

I chose my name for myself, so yes! My legal name however nope. Advice: don't give your kid a double-barrelled name and use uncommon spellings for both.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2016)

I really like my name.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 16, 2016)

It's really country-specific but kinda modern so it's okay. But you know, after 20 years you can't imagine yourself with another name.


----------



## boujee (Feb 16, 2016)

Emerald is a beautiful name to me


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2016)

Riedy said:


> It's really country-specific but kinda modern so it's okay. But you know, after 20 years you can't imagine yourself with another name.



I disagree. I see my name as pretty disposable. I started going by a different name at  17 online / 18 IRL.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah i like it, which is why i chose it hah


----------



## seliph (Feb 16, 2016)

I love my name (Kaiden), the only bad thing about it is people pronounce it "Kayden" a lot when it actually rhymes with hidin' and slidin' and glidin' and Raiden.


----------



## tarakdeep (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes I do love it, it is pretty unique and I probably will not meet someone with the same name. Also I love it when someone is stuck on trying to pronounce my name.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

Well my name is Dorian, so yeah, love it


----------



## Capeet (Feb 16, 2016)

No I don't really like it but I can't see myself changing it either. I think my name's too long and dull and gender specific. Many languages have some variation of it too whereas I would have preferred something more country specific maybe. I prefer going by my nickname and am glad that most people I know use it. Some people at school don't even know my first name because everyone uses my nickname.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't dislike it. It's a very unique name, so I can appreciate that side of it. In my work I like to go by a different name, though. That's more or less just to protect my anonymity.


----------



## Tao (Feb 16, 2016)

My full first name (Christopher) I kind of dislike I guess. I only really use it when I'm filling in something official. I use it so rarely that I have to take a moment to think how it's spelled. I just dislike it because it sounds too formal to me.

The shortened version (Chris) I'm fine with. People assume that's actually my full first name. I don't really have any feelings towards it though, it's kinda just a name. It does its job.


The only issue is my best friend is also called Christopher, and we also have the same middle name, so people kinda have to call us by our last names to distinguish us, and I don't really like being refereed to by just my last name.


----------



## himeki (Feb 16, 2016)

birth name: no
new name: yes


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 16, 2016)

Not really.  My real name is pretty... weird for lack of a better word, but I rarely sit and think about my own name and am obviously used to people using it to address me.  

It'd be so useful if it was easier to change your first name and there was some system in place that allowed, say... a free and easy one time name change once you reach adulthood.  That way we wouldn't have to rely on someone else to choose the name we're going to have for the rest of our lives, especially if our parents are somewhat out there and opt to choose a name that fits them better than it fits the person it's intended for, you know?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name. The meaning actually fits me perfectly. It was a fairly popular name when I was born, but you don't meet too many people with it now...unless they're around my age. Just for fun, I checked a list of the 100 most popular girls' names for the year I was born and it was number 12. Not bad.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't really like or dislike my name. It's a pretty popular name in my generation, however the spelling I have is my preferred spelling out of any. I'm really glad it's not spelled Kaleigh i don't like that at all. Kaylee just looks the best imo


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

I despise and love my name at the same time. I don't see a lot of people w/ my name but it isn't exactly rare, you know?
I don't like it though.. I would rather be called by my middle name (my middle name is a lot better shortened.) but I don't think I could get people to do that.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 16, 2016)

Lucy is a pretty common name I think and it just sounds really boring and plain. I don't like it all that much. A lot of people say I look like a Lucy though, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Llust (Feb 16, 2016)

ah, i have two names i go by. sydney is what pretty much everyone calls me by (family, teachers, friends) but my viet name, mi, is something only other vietnamese people call me, excluding my family. i used to really hate them both, but they're starting to grow on me


----------



## pandapples (Feb 16, 2016)

My name is Christina. It's okay, but kind of long. And a lot of people call me Christine sometimes which is a little annoying.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 16, 2016)

im not a fan of names that start with J but jacob is something i can live with


----------



## Domestic (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to not for some reason, but I actually like it now. Plus my name is "Domenic", and usually people spell it "Dominic" so I like that my name is at least semi-unique.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 16, 2016)

I never liked my name growing up, and I'm still not a fan of it now, but I don't really hate it. It's a common name (Allison), but I've been going by Alli since kindergarten and everyone spells it wrong. I even get birthday cards from my family that say "to Allie" and I've never used an "e" in my name. I don't see the point in adding an "e" when one was never there...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 16, 2016)

it's alright. i would have liked something more cutesy though.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 16, 2016)

yes.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2016)

I dig my name. I'm just used to getting called jav on the reg so I barely hear it haha. I kind of wish my name was Xavier though because man there's just something about the letter "X" that fascinates me. However, I wouldn't change my name for the world because it's wonderful and I have some fun initials (JAM).


----------



## MintySky (Feb 16, 2016)

No I hate it and want to change it when I'm older.


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

my name is super common to the point where I had at least four to five other girls in my grade with the same name. that's most of the reason why I go by a nickname ;v;​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've always did.


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 16, 2016)

Mine's Kyle. I'm cool with it.
Friends and family usually just call me Kai for short...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 16, 2016)

My name means victory and I absolutely love it. There are two other people in my school with the name though so I never know who's calling to who, but I've literally only met two people aside from them who have my name, so it's very rare. Whenever someone says my name I feel all warm inside. I love love love my name.


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 16, 2016)

I got Scandinavian name despite of me being 100% Asian. It's not common in my country so it sounds unique but a lot of people often misspelled and mispronounce my name :'D


----------



## wassop (Feb 16, 2016)

my name is pretty common but i love the way it sounds with my middle name


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to hate my name, now I love it!


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I really like it. Plus, it's not too common where I live, so it has a certain uniqueness.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 16, 2016)

I didn't like it when I was younger, but now I do. My name is Annette which means little Ann.  Ann was my mothers name. I like that she kinda named me after her. Plus, it's not extremely common.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 16, 2016)

Sometimes I wish my mom didn't go for a generic American name, and save the ethnic for my middle name, but I get why she did.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 16, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> It'd be so useful if it was easier to change your first name and there was some system in place that allowed, say... a free and easy one time name change once you reach adulthood.  That way we wouldn't have to rely on someone else to choose the name we're going to have for the rest of our lives, especially if our parents are somewhat out there and opt to choose a name that fits them better than it fits the person it's intended for, you know?



Definitely! I had a chat with one of my friends. She said she doesn't like her name, so I asked her why because I think it's pretty cute. Turns out, "cute" was the exact reason why she hates it. She feels like something more unique, or powerful sounding would suit her better, and I actually really understand where she's coming from.

Anyway, I don't really like my name. I'm not sure I ever will? There are definitely other names I'd prefer to have.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

my name's okay. it's kind of old fashioned, and not very common. i guess the upside is that there's no one else around me with my name, so there won't ever be any confusion of who's being addressed when someone says my name.


----------



## Fenix (Feb 16, 2016)

I've always loved it. I think it's pretty cute, but also formal and well, I like it in general.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't mind mine, I don't really like when people call me by my full real name though, I prefer the shorter version of it


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm fine with my name; honestly, it could be worse. My mom once told me my dad originally wanted to name me Eric, which I'm SO glad didn't happen.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name, Leah, it's not that common I don't think. My middle name is Ingrid which is even more uncommon. My boyfriend thinks the name is lovely to say and it's fun to listen to people try to pronounce it since there are so many different ways.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 16, 2016)

Mariah said:


> It's ugly. I'd rather have Noelle.



 I named my sim "Noelle" just recently. 
My name is pretty common and I'm okay with that. Not too common to the point a lot of girls have it in school, but common enough to probably hear it some where in the work force or some thing

Compared to how my mom originally wanted to name me ("Milady," ew) and what my mom's friend wanted the doctor to write in my birth certificate (Maria Fernanda) since my mom went into shock after birthing me, I like my name.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name alright, it's pretty common. I like it better because my last name is the same amount of letters as my first.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 16, 2016)

Its nice but when i turn 18 im changing it to something Japanese


----------



## Solus (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to hate my name, but after dating someone who kept saying how great it is, it kinda grew on me. So, I wouldn't dare to ever change my name. I love it, too much.


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

no.


----------



## riummi (Feb 16, 2016)

nope it sounds ugly to me

my parents were originally going to name me Serena, which i like a lot better. Or Zena, which is kinda weird but unique i guess

also - im so bitter about how they didnt give me a middle name


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I like my name.  My parents were originally going to name me Wolf or Matthew, but I'm happy with what they chose in the end.


----------



## Anine (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes and no. 

It's a very foreign name so on one hand I love it when I'm in my home country and people pronounce it correctly and I hate it when I'm where I live and everyone pronounces it wrong.


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

Everyone spells mine wrong and sometimes even pronounces it wrong.
It's Lauren but with a 'y', so Lauryn... I like  how much more unique it is than Lauren but if they were both of equal popularity I probably wouldn't like it quite as much.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

My irl name is Dylan and i like it honestly.

But people always spell it Dillion and im like agh no that not it


----------



## Limon (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my name. Maria (or the name Mario) has run in the family, and it sounds nice to me.


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

I actually like my name. It isn't too common where I am from. It isn't spelled odd or weird. Most people know how to say it and that is really convenient. I am glad that my parents didn't pick a weird name that was some kind of spice that no one can say or spell and is really embarrassing.

I love writing in in cursive and have even gotten a few compliments over the years on my name. I wouldn't change it. I like the spelling and everything. 

Not too common but not anything rare or strange. That to me is perfect. I am thankful that my parents weren't wanting to pick some super dramatic name. I don't have a nickname though ....well I kind of do. I didn't like that as a kid but that is fine with me now. I also didn't like that it didn't contain the letter "i" and that I couldn't dot the "i" with a heart hahahaha. I was pretty dumb as a kid but for some reason I was weirdly jealous that other kids, including my best friend, could do that with their name. And of course that most kids had super cool nicknames.....

But at least I didn't have a name where kids made fun of me or anything. Kids can be mean.


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2016)

no sighs, my name is kassandra. 

it's long and awkward. if anything i wish my parents would have went with _*c*_assandra instead of with a k.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 16, 2016)

i rly like my name, it's claire
and my middle name is marie

claire marie sounds super elegant and pretty

im glad i didnt get some dumb arab name and that my parents are sensible and practical people

- - - Post Merge - - -



kassie said:


> no sighs, my name is kassandra.
> 
> it's long and awkward. if anything i wish my parents would have went with _*c*_assandra instead of with a k.



the k is charismatic imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> It's ugly. I'd rather have Noelle.



i like ur name mariah


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 16, 2016)

Nooo. Grace is way too common. Do you know how many Graces there are in my school ???? Too many.
The dumb thing is, the doctor told my mom to name me Grace instead of Madeline because "Madeline's too common, no one names their kid Grace." That's the most untrue statement I've ever heard....


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 16, 2016)

I am indifferent about my name. I do not care for it, but I do not dislike it. It's extremely common where I live, but, to be honest, I prefer a serial number, then mine would be unique and no one else would have it.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 16, 2016)

I hate my name. My mum wanted to name me Charlotte, I wish they'd picked that. My dad insisted on a name he thought nobody could make nicknames out of, but my friends just make ugly sounding nicknames instead XD; I spent a while living overseas and nobody could pronounce it correctly, but I liked having an excuse to choose a new one that people could say.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't like mine at all > . >


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2016)

no i hate it so much


----------



## radioloves (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't mind my name, it's short, two syllables and pretty common c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah. I mean I like how unique it is but it can be annoying when people have a hard time saying it and stuff.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I suppose so. It isn't all that common (the only people I've heard of with my name are adults), and it means "divine woman."
My parents almost named me Sara, which I wouldn't have minded either (it means "princess"), but I feel like I don't look like a Sara at all, despite liking the name.


----------



## Greninja (Feb 16, 2016)

No i dont like my name i wish it was my middle name which is Noah


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 16, 2016)

No.
I wish to change it when I am older.


----------



## teshima (Feb 16, 2016)

my english (default) name is erica, it's okay imo. my sister's named serena tho which i think is a rly pretty name i wish i was named serena. but my chinese name translates to "graceful music" so that's pretty cool, considering alot of my chinese friends' names translate to things like "cow cow" "fat horse" "ceiling" "prickly weed" "dog face" etc.


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't hate it but I don't like it either.
It's not common but it's really not that pretty either.
And I despise my middle name because it's so freaking common and unoriginal.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 17, 2016)

by 'name' do you mean first name?

cuz if you do, i don't like my first name

ugh, if i had a penny for every time someone spells it wrong, i'd be rich. like, really rich.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah, me and my name have a love/hate relationship. Everyone always told me how pretty my name is, and I guess it is, specially if you know what it means. After finding out what it means, I can see why they named me that. My name means happiness or someone who smiles a lot. When I was a baby, I smiled a lot and just about everyone could pick me up and I'd happily go with them lol
Anyways, I do like it, but sometimes hate it when people call me by my full name.


----------



## ashnoona (Feb 18, 2016)

Um..eh.
LOL
My name is Aisha but p much everyone apart from my mum calls me Ash. 
Its okay, but I would like to change it to Yasmin


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Not really, no one can pronounce it really unless they're like natives here ._. I'd like a shorter and more unisex name though but all the paperwork crap  is2g.


----------



## sej (Feb 18, 2016)

My name is very common, but I do like it.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 18, 2016)

What is there to love or hate? It's just a name. I like giving people nicknames though.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 18, 2016)

I like my name but people rarely pronounce it correctly, even though I think it's a pretty easy name (Julienne). I usually go by Jules or J though. Only people who have just met me call me Julienne.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 18, 2016)

My name is really common but I like it, I think it's really pretty.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 25, 2016)

My name is Irish. I don't really like it because it's also a boy's name. Also, I am limited to nicknames most of the time.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

no. also no one can pronounce it correctly either unless i tell them 10 times or they know how to lol.


----------



## BlueSkies (Feb 25, 2016)

I like my name. Nicole. It means "victorious people" or just "victory." I actually prefer Nicolette, but just Nicole is fine too.
You make a bunch of nicknames out of it, which kinda bother me. (I've been called more names than I can count over the years.) I prefer it when people call me just by my name though.


----------



## laurenx (Feb 25, 2016)

its ok, most of the time i wish it was something more interesting or unique,


----------



## Elov (Feb 25, 2016)

I mean, I don't hate it and I'm not ashamed of it. But I don't really love it either. I guess I mainly don't really care for it. I wish my name wasn't so common. Both my first name and last name is very generic.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2016)

My name means worthy of love/loved by everyone but I can't agree, but I mean it's alright I guess.. wish it was lynn


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm kinda ehh about my name. I guess "Theresa" is pretty enough but not nearly as pretty as what I wish my name was (Olivia or Rose are beautiful names I'd love to have). Also the h in my name throws people off so that's annoying. Thanks mom


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 26, 2016)

No, no one can spell it and it's really uncommon but it's good it's unique I guess??


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2016)

my name is Adam.... I hate it.... all I get are bible/eve jokes from old people D: its kinda common, but it just sounds harsh to me too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I always went by my last name in college in and high school as its a ton catchier


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 26, 2016)

My name is very common amongst people on my age, there was a kind of fad on it in the early 90's (probably due to somebody famous) so when I went to school there were 5 others with my name in my class.
I don't hate my name, I don't like the full version, but I don't love it either. I guess I can't imagine being called anything else though. The short version of my name fits me well and I guess the long version is good for the professional aspect of my life


----------



## piske (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't dislike my name but it's really boring and commonplace, so I don't really feel connected to it.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

I really like it, but I'd probably like it more if people didn't always spell and pronounce it wrong.  Sometimes people even pronounce it as "Coraline".


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

I actually love my name, Bridget, is not too common but I like the sound of it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2016)

Eh, I'd like to change it someday. I mean, for one, it's too feminine for me. And secondly, having to repeat it over and over and keep spelling it is annoying. :U


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 26, 2016)

i hate my full name when people say the wrong version of it. alexandra is not alexandria or alexander or alessandra. but yeah i prefer my nickname alex in that case its just so common and short nothing gets mixed up


----------



## Joy (Feb 26, 2016)

I love my name I don't think I'll ever change it


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 26, 2016)

No, it's boring and doesn't suit me and it feels weird when people call me by my name (my friends and family only ever use a nickname so at school it's weird). I'd change it if I could and if it weren't difficult or made my family upset.


----------



## lopey (Feb 26, 2016)

I personally love my name, but I often misspell it while typing fast.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

My name is Andrew. I'm neutral on it.  It's not name of the year these days but it's not as unique as I'd like.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Feb 26, 2016)

I would have prefered if my name was spelt like other people named Lydia. I feel like the spelling of my name makes me weird before people even get the chance to find out I'm weird. It was always a bother when I was in school and every single teacher ever would have a hard time trying to pronounce my name. ;~;


----------



## Xylia (Feb 27, 2016)

My name grew on me. People still spell my name wrong in the beginning but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2016)

My name is Katherine, it's an alright name, pretty common though. I wish my mom would have been a bit more creative but eh, I prefer my nickname Kaydee.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 28, 2016)

I like my name.


On a subject of another name, who thinks Chara (Kah-ra) sounds like a cool name?


----------



## Araie (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah, I like my name! It just fits me well, in my opinion, and not many people have it. (It isn't my username.)


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 28, 2016)

Not really, I don't tend to think Laura is pretty at all, but hey that's just me! Also new people always call me Lauren even though I tell them it's Laura.  Every time!


----------



## teshima (Feb 28, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> On a subject of another name, who thinks Chara (Kah-ra) sounds like a cool name?



yea why dont we just start naming our kids mettaton and tsunderplane great idea


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't hate my name... But I'm not a big fan of it. It's really common, like everywhere it seems. I think what I don't like about it is the spelling. I change up the spelling of it sometimes and I like it much better. I've been debating getting a legal name change just to change the spelling of it, but I don't want to upset my mother. >.<"


----------



## Finnikins (Feb 29, 2016)

It's ok, I just wish my nickname wasn't "dead president" as a result.


----------



## ashnoona (Feb 29, 2016)

Aisha is a pretty common name for me cx
But I dont mind it~
If I had the choice to change it, I would. To Jasmin ^^


----------



## Pearls (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't mind it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

I hate my name.


----------

